# What Snake for a 3ft tank? Not a corn



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi people, what snake would you recomend for a beginer in a 3ft tank? dont want a corn, i like FAT snakes lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Royal is your ovious choice.

Maybe a hoggnose, dwarf boa of some sort?


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

childrens python maybe? Some kingsnakes can get quite chunky, plenty of choice there.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

crawl cay boa


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

We got a chubby chaser in the house!


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dexter612 said:


> We got a chubby chaser in the house!


A What? :lol2:


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

royals all day if after a chunky snake lol : victory:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

royal deffo


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

A nice milksnake.


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

when you say royal do you mean royal python i want something that looks quite mean but isnt ? and doesnt get really big lolfussy i know


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

brettervivariums said:


> when you say royal do you mean royal python i want something that looks quite mean but isnt ? and doesnt get really big lolfussy i know[/quote
> 
> Royals are actually very peaceful snakes and are actually far cuter than mean looking.


----------

